# "Talking Tolkien" game



## drjekil_bg (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi,all volunteers to play this game.
The rules are silmple :


1. We provide a quote and say which is the word we would like to discuss.

2. Someone says which word he associates it to and posts a quote where we can see the relevance.

3. Others post thier suggestions too and we decide whether they are relevant too.

4. One word is discussed for let's say a couple of days...3-4? What do you say?

5. Additional task would be if one can provide the history of the word

(idea of Finduilas)

so here is the first quote 



> Goldberry spoke to them and recalled their eyes and thoughts. 'Speed now, fair guests!' she said. 'And hold to your purpose! North with the wind in the left eye and a blessing on your footsteps! Make haste while the Sun shines!' And to Frodo she said: 'Farewell, Elf-friend, it was a merry meeting!'



the word is "elf-friend"




And the game is on...


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's the quote drjekil_bg provided:

_ From the Lord of the Rings, Chapter 8 Fog on the Barrow-Downs: _


> Goldberry spoke to them and recalled their eyes and thoughts. 'Speed now, fair guests!' she said. 'And hold to your purpose! North with the wind in the left eye and a blessing on your footsteps! Make haste while the Sun shines!' And to Frodo she said: 'Farewell, Elf-friend, it was a merry meeting!'



Goldberry calls Frodo an Elf-friend but let's trace who actually gave him that name first:

_ From the Lord of the Rings, Chapter 3 Three is Company:_


> 'Courage is found in unlikely places,' said *Gildor*. 'Be of good hope!
> Sleep now! In the morning we shall have gone; but we will send our messages through the lands. The Wandering Companies shall know of your journey, and those that have power for good shall be on the watch.* I name you Elf-friend*; and may the stars shine upon the end of your road! Seldom have we had such delight in strangers, and it is fair to hear words of the Ancient Speech from the lips of other wanderers in the world.'



Now when I hear "Elf-friend" I think about Elendil. Here are some quotes which present him as an Elf-friend:

_From the Lord of the Rings, Chapter 11 A Knife in the Dark:_


> 'I know only the little that Gandalf has told me,' said Frodo slowly.
> 'Gil-galad was the last of the great Elf-kings of Middle-earth. Gil-galad is Starlight in their tongue. With *Elendil, the Elf-friend*, he went to the land of------'



_From the Published Silmarillion, Akallabeth, The Downfall of Numenor:_


> The chief among them, to whom they looked for leading and courage in evil days, was Amandil, councillor of the King, and his son Elendil, whose sons were Isildur and Anárion, then young men by the reckoning of Númenor. Amandil and *Elendil *were great ship-captains; and they were of the line of Elros Tar-Minyatur, thought not of the ruling house to whom belonged the crown and the throne in the city of Armenelos. In the days of their youth together Amandil had been dear to Pharazôn, and thought he was *of the Elf-friends* he remained in his council until the coming of Sauron.



And what was Elendil's part in the history of Middle Erath?
Well, he was the first supreme King of Arnor and Gondor! He founded them! That means power! To be both a friend of the Elves and to _have_ already you _own_ kingdom, that is power! That is security! 
I associate power with *the Powers* of Middle Earth - the Valara.
Here's a quote:

_From HOME, Volume VIII: _


> '...Indeed it is said by the loremasters among us that they are somewhat our kin in blood and in speech, being descended [from those of the Three Houses of Men who went not over sea into the West>]from those same Three Houses of Men as were the Numenoreans, from Beor and Hador and Haleth, but from such as went not over sea into the West at the calling of *the Powers*.



My word is (actually two... ) * the Powers *...
Your turn.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 5, 2003)

Come on, guys! This Thread is * too* good to end up in the Library!

Turn it back to life!
I ask the new members, who are in a testing period to participate too! 
...Draug...? 
...Guys...?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 5, 2003)

This activity is really a good one ,especially for new and unexperienced members.
I hope to see you around here,not only in The Apply here and Happenings threads,chit-chatting and etc


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 29, 2003)

I like this prophecy from HOME !V about the Powers:

Thus spake the prophecy of Mandos, which he declared in Valmar at the judgement of the Gods, and the rumour of it was whispered among all the Elves of the West: when the world is old and the Powers grow weary, then Morgoth shall come back through the Door out of the Timeless Night; and he shall destroy the Sun and the Moon, but Earendel shall come upon him as a white flame and drive him from the airs. Then shall the last battle be gathered on the fields of Valinor. In that day Tulkas shall strive with Melko, and on his right shall stand Fionwe and on his leftTurin Turambar,son of Hurin, Conqueror of Fate; and it shall be the black sword of Turin that deals unto Melko his death and final end; and so shall the children of Hurin and all Men be avenged.

Can you imagine the Valar being weary and having to rely on the heroes of ME to defear Morgoth. I'd probably add a few Third Age heroes for good measure, like Aragorn, Helm Hammerhand, Eowyn, etc.

Anyway, the word is "avenge."


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 10, 2004)

Starbrow said:


> Anyway, the word is "avenge."


Can we use a word from the same root? I've found plenty of 'vengeance', but no 'avenge'.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 11, 2004)

I suppose the creator of this game would be the one to clarify the rules. Personally I don't have a problem with minor word changes, but it's not up to me.


----------



## drjekil_bg (Jan 11, 2004)

It's not a problem to change the word if the new word have the same stock


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 20, 2004)

drjekil_bg said:


> It's not a problem to change the word if the new word have the same stock



Good. This follows the betrayal of Bar-en-Danwedh by Mim the Dwarf:


> And at length when all was silent again Mim crept out of the shadows of his house; and as the sun rose over the mists of Sirion he stood beside the dead men on the hill-top. But he perceived that not all those that lay there were dead; for by one his gaze was returned, and he looked in the eyes of Beleg the Elf. Then with hatred long-stored Mim stepped up to Beleg, and drew forth the sword Anglachel that lay beneath the body of one that had fallen beside him; but Beleg stumbling up seized back the sword and thrust it at the Dwarf, and Mim in terror fled wailing from the hill-top. And Beleg cried after him: 'The vengeance of the house of Hador will find you yet!


If we have exhausted 'avenge'/'vengeance' etc., I propose the word be changed to "Anglachel (or Gurthang)" which can be found more easily using indexes.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 20, 2004)

Gurthang?The greatest sword?I will take part in the game too if we start with Gurthang!!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 21, 2004)

Gil-Galad said:


> Gurthang?The greatest sword?I will take part in the game too if we start with Gurthang!!!


Eledhwen sits back in a comfy chair nearest the fire and waits for Gil-Galad to overflow with such enthusiasm over Gurthang that we all rush out to our nearest sword dealer and order copies of the black sword to hang over our mantelpieces (until such times as we are called upon to take it down and embark on a quest to save the world as we know it).

BTW G-G; are you aware of this bunch?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 21, 2004)

> BTW G-G; are you aware of this bunch?



Yes I know them.Well,I DO NOT think that such kind of music should pretend to be the music of Tolkien's world,as they usually pretend.
I believe that Tolkien's imagination for Middle-earth's music was much more different.
Anyway let's get back to business.


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry to drop in like this, but I have a question:
Wasn't Mormegil Turin's black sword....?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 14, 2004)

You're close. Mormegil, the Black Sword, was actually a nickname for Turin, which he earned for his prowess with his sword Gurthang.

Here's a quote about it:

"...though ever black its edges shone with pale fire; and he named it Gurthang, Iron of Death. So great was his prowess and skill in warfare on the confines of the Guarded Plain that he himself became known as Mormegil, the Black Sword;"

BTW G-G I thought you promised some quotes.


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok... we're all waiting for Gil-Galad to post a quote so we can engage this fun thread...


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 15, 2004)

Melian Le Fay said:


> Ok... we're all waiting for Gil-Galad to post a quote so we can engage this fun thread...


I hope someone blesses him with a new laptop soon


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 15, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> I hope someone blesses him with a new laptop soon



I'm waiting also  but I can understand dealing with errant computers, mine occasionally gets the 'blues.'


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Feb 16, 2004)

Would it be wrong if we cut in on G-G?  Unless it is very important for him...


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 16, 2004)

Anybody can respond to the word/phrase in question. I was just giving G-G a hard time.


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 17, 2004)

Starbrow said:


> Anybody can respond to the word/phrase in question. I was just giving G-G a hard time.



Right... Anglachel 

The chosing of Anglachel by Beleg from Thingol:




> "But as Thingol turned the hilt of Anglachel towards Beleg, Melian looked at the blade; and she said: "There is malice in this sword. The dark heart of the smith [Eol] still dwells in it, It will not love the hand it serves; neither will it abide with you long.' "Nonetheless I will wield it while I may," said Beleg.



Anglachel passed to Turin after the death of Beleg - from the hands of Gwindor...




> "The sword Anglachel was forged anew for him [Turin] by the cunning smiths of Nargothrond, and though ever black its edge shown with pale fire and he named it Gurthang, Iron of Death. So great was his prowess and skill in warfare on the confines of the Guarded Plain that he himself became known as Mormegil, the Black Sword; and the Elves said: "The Mormegil cannot be slain, save by mischance, or an evil arrow from afar.'



For the next word [unless G-G wants to go further with Gurthang - I owe him that  ] I propose the Guarded Plain [Talath Dirnen].


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 6, 2004)

> It is told in the Lay of Leithian that Beren passed through Doriath unhindered, and came at length to the region of the Twilight Meres, and the Fens of Sirion; and leaving Thingol's land he climbed the hills above the Falls of Sirion, where the river plunged underground with great noise. Thence he looked westward, and through the mist and rains that lay upon those hills he saw *Talath Dirnen*, the Guarded Plain, stretching between Sirion and Narog; and beyond he descried afar the highlands of Taur-en-Faroth that rose above Nargothrond. And being destitute, without hope or counsel, he turned his feet thither.



Next, I suggest Narog, though feel free to quote any bit that inspires.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, here's my quote, describing the founding of Nargothrond.


> ...Thingol spoke to him of the deep gorge of the River *Narog*, and the caves under the High Faroth in its steep western shore, and when he departed he gave him guides to lead him to that place of which few yet knew. Thus Finrod came to the Caverns Of *Narog*, and began to establish there deep halls and armouries after the fashion on Menegroth; and that stronghold was called Nargothrond


So from that, I choose the next word to be High Faroth. Enjoy.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 21, 2006)

Greetings. I was bored, so here you go. Sure, it wasn't an especially popular game, but oh well.

From Unfinished Tales ---> "Then looking out towards the High Faroth, brown and bare beyond the river, Mablung saw with elven-sight the terraces of Nargothrond on the steep west bank, and as a small black hole in the hill-wall the gaping Doors of Felagund. But he could hear no sound, and he could see no sign of any foe, nor any token of the Dragon, save the burning about the Doors that he had wrought in the day of the sack."

Next thing to find a quote which includes (since High Faroth isn't very popular) ---> Mablung, since he is one of the few elves that I don't despise.


----------

